# Id plant please



## Brust112 (Oct 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what this plant is? This is definatly not my subject, not yet at least. Thanks if ya can, if not, thats cool too.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Silver Pothos.

You see it everywhere you go. Grows pretty fast. 

Often mistakenly called a Phylodendron (it's not).

s


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Wrong color Scott! Thats golden pothos (silver pothos is actually a _scindapsis_, a genus pothos formerly resided in).

Pothos is commonly called Devil's Ivy as well, even tho now its neither a _pothos_ (its original former scientific name) or ivy (yet another vine group its confused with). Its now _Epipremnum aureum_. I know entirely too much about this plant now. I blame it on Dave!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Kiss my Pothos honey.

s :shock: 


KeroKero said:


> Wrong color Scott! Thats golden pothos (silver pothos is actually a _scindapsis_, a genus pothos formerly resided in).


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Anytime :wink:


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Wrong color Scott! Thats golden pothos (silver pothos is actually a _scindapsis_, a genus pothos formerly resided in).


PWNED :shock: 


:wink:


----------

